# Advise, please, on Christmas 2011 SoCal plaans



## northwoodsgal (Jan 26, 2011)

I have been going in circles on our plans for a vacation in Southern California and am hoping some Tuggers can be a voice of reason on what do when.  Here's my situation.

Our youngest child will be fortunate enough to be marching in in the 2012 Rose Parade this coming year.  The majority of the her band will be flying out of Green Bay or Milwaukee on Dec. 28 and then flying back on Jan. 3. Instead of flying with her group, we were planning on having her fly with us and then meeting her group on those dates.  So far, this is the schedule that we know we have to meet:

Dec. 28 afternoon or evening "give" her to band director in Downey. She must stay with her group until they are ready to leave again. 

Dec. 30  Pasadena - band performs at Band Fest (we definitely want to attend)

Dec. 31  Disneyland - they will be marching in the parade (we definitely want to attend)

Jan. 1 - this is the normal day for the Rose Parade but, because it's a Sunday, the parade is pushed back a day

Jan. 2 - 8:00 a.m. Rose Parade (the reason for our trip)

Jan. 3 - must meet with band director in Downey to retreive daughter


Five years ago our middle child also marched in the Rose Parade and it was absolutely one of the best trips we've ever done. Simularly, we flew out as a family (2 adults, 3 teens) ahead of time. We stayed in Carlsbad (Tamarack Resort) and covered most of the main tourist spots in San Diego and LA. Because of this, we would like to stay north of LA this time and hit those tourist spots. So far I have Hearst Castle/seal watching, driving PCH 1 and Solvang/wine tasting on our list.  My husband isn't one to go on vacation and then spend the day at the resort. He really would like to explore something, even if it is small.

Right now I have a 2 BR unit reserved at San Luis Bay Inn in Avila from Dec. 23-30 (40 TP, Fri-Fri, with cancellation insurance) and a 2BR unit at Channel Shores in Oxnard from Dec. 28-Jan. 4 on hold (33 TP, Wed-Wed).  I do not have any TP left for exchanging unless I deposit one more week.  My original plan was to be in Avila through the 30th and then to move to another timeshare for the next week (probably having to stay in a hotel for one night inbetween timeshares because of the check-in dates). On the 28th, we would have a long day bringing our daughter to the band to and from Avila, but my husband says he's willing to do it.  If we reserved the Oxnard unit, we could potentially not use the last two days of Avila and then just stay in Oxnard after dropping her off. 

I had never expected a week to pop up that began on a Wednesday and it's thrown me for a loop.  Is that the week that I really should be using as our main week and then rent a hotel before or after?  Or is it so far from LA that I really should be just renting a hotel anyway?  The problem with renting  a hotel is that we still have timeshare weeks to use and right now we really don't have the time or money for another trip (my husband was out of work for much of last year).  If we stay in Oxnard, we will be close to the beach (but not within sight) but it really was such a treat for us last time to open our unit's curtains and actually see the ocean from our room. 

To add another twist, I've had a few family members express interest in coming out to see the Parade also.  I sent an email out a few weeks ago saying I would like to start plannng and that if they were at all interested, to please let me know.  So far, I haven't had even one person respond. Too far in advance for my family!  But what I don't want to happen is for us to have a unit and then have family members think everyone can crash there.  My husband gets along well with them, but in these situations we end up playing host rather than enjoying our own vacation. 

Five years ago, I was able to get a New Year's week unit at Dolphin's Cove for $282 off of SkyAuction.  In the back of my mind, I wonder if someplace like San Luis Bay Inn may not have a fair number of last minute rooms, given that it's so far north of LA.  Or perhaps Anaheim will happen again.  But then again, RCI seems to be renting more of these out and the available pool may be significantly reduced from five years ago.

So what would you do?  Should I reserve Oxnard and see if a cheaper Avila becomes available in December and then use my cancellation insurance?  Any other thoughts or ideas are welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2011)

If I read what you wrote correctly, you are asking if you should use Avila or Oxnard as your home base for this trip?

If that is the case, I would say no, it's too far out of the way from where you have to be.

But again, that's just me, I'd look for the possible rental in Anaheim you mentioned.  

Good luck.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, that is the main question, should I use Avila, Oxnard or both?   

Avila/Anaheim combo:
PRO: Avila has great ocean view; far enough north that we could drive to Monterey, Hearst easily; if other family members join us in Anaheim we have a better chance of finding a unit for them at resort
CON: long drive on the 28th to meet the band; not sure if there's enough to do for a week in that area


Oxnard:
PRO:  It covers the days that we really need to be near LA, giving us more flexibility on both end
CON: Doubtful other family members would get unit, if needed; no ocean view; resort wouldn't have as much for our kids to do


If we kept both Avila and Oxnard, I would have two nights in Avila that would go unused because of the Wednesday check-in at Oxnard. It would also keep me from likely having to rent a hotel one night before we could get in to our (assumed) Dolphin's Cove unit in Anaheim.  Keeping both of these units would use 73 TP.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have three thoughts:

First, there are not as many tourist-type things north of Los Angeles compared  to the LA - San Diego corridor (I grew up in Santa Barbara, about  halfway between LA and Avila Beach).  Hearst Castle is absolutely worth a  day.  The wineries/Lake Cachuma/Solvang are worth another.  Santa  Barbara is nice.  But unless your family is into hiking or other less  structured vacation activities, what is available will suffer by  comparison to Disneyland/Sea World/Universal Studios/Venice Beach and  the museums, theater, and music available in LA and points south.

Second, December weather in California, even southern California, is not  predictable.  But I will predict that you will have zero beach days in  Avila; it's just not that warm in December, and it could rain. 

Finally, you are setting yourself up for a lot of driving -- a whole lot.  I presume you are aware that Avila Beach is about a three hour drive  from Downey or Pasadena --assuming no traffic.  Any amount of traffic  coming or going will make that day a nightmare.  Monterey is a couple of hours further north on Highway 1.

If it were me, I would keep my focus further south.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 26, 2011)

Robert, are you thinking farther south as in Oxnard or a hotel in the LA area?


----------



## UWSurfer (Jan 26, 2011)

Avila IS really too far to being using for a base for the Rose Bowl and it sounds like you have several trips south.   Oxnard is not as far, maybe a 90 minute drive to Pasadena...possibly less as traffic tends to move better that time of year.

Thing to remember is everyone drives everywhere in SoCal so not being at the beach isn't that big a deal.  Oxnard is good base for a nice day trip up as far as Solvang.   I wouldn't want to use to go much further North than that and certainly not Hearst Castle unless you spend the night somewhere local up there.

The good news is there is a lot of coastline and interesting sights to see in between from either location.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 26, 2011)

Avila really wouldn't be our base for the Rose Parade since on the 30th (Band Fest day) we would have to checking out and going to the LA area anyway.  It's just the one day, 28th that we would need to deal with. 

When we were in SoCal last time, we did do a fair amount of driving and my husband does well with it. When we were at Dolphin's Cove, we drove to Tijianua for the day (not in the plans anymore!) and when we were in Carlsbad drove to Pasadena several times. Both were fine.

Seeing the ocean is a bigger deal for us, since we rarely get to view it. The one thing our kids want to do is to go surfing again.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 26, 2011)

My guess is that it is at least a one way, 3 -4 hour drive from Avila Beach to Downey.  To me that is a long way to go. But again that's up to you and your willingness to drive in and through LA (which I do on an almost daily basis).


----------



## wwomant (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't have any advice on the lodging, but I see that you're going to Disneyland on NYE, and do have some advice on that count.  DL usually reaches capacity on NYE.  Sometimes they don't even sell ticket on location that day.  If you want to be sure to get it in, buy tickets in advance and make sure to be in the park by noon, and don't leave until you're ready to leave for the day, or else you may not get back in.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 26, 2011)

It's funny that you posted that because I was wondering about that tonight.  I looked online and didn't see how a person can buy a ticket in advance.  Do you know how it's done?  

I also realized that, if we stayed until the midnight fireworks would get done, it would still be about a two hour (?) drive back to Oxnard, if we decided to stay there.  Have you ever been there on a New Year's Eve day?  I would imagine it will be extremely crowded with long lines.  Other than the Disney parade, I'm not sure how much I would enjoy the day.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 27, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> Robert, are you thinking farther south as in Oxnard or a hotel in the LA area?



If it were me (although of course it is not), I would consider spending the first five nights in Avila Beach, Hearst Castle, Morro Bay etc. (Dec 23-28) as you are planning.  You haven't visited north of LA and there is enough to do for the four days you will be there.  But because you want to be in LA on the 28th, 30th, 31st, 2nd, and 3rd, I would stay in or close to LA for the rest of the trip -- much closer than Oxnard.  (Remember that not only must you drive late at night on the 31st, you will also drive very early in the morning on the 2nd for the parade.)

My problem with staying in Oxnard is that you are traveling halfway across the country to stay someplace that is neither special nor unique and having to drive a minimum of an hour each way each day to get from there to someplace that is.  I admit to a love/hate relationship with Los Angeles (I used to live there), but freely admit that there is a ton of great stuff to do there. Staying in LA or Orange County will facilitate that far more than Oxnard.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 27, 2011)

Christmas to New Years is VERY busy at Disneyland.  Along with all the sunshine and great things we have here year round, we also have this little thing called the Rose Bowl that attracts even more folks just like yourself.   

One day this past holiday, they actually closed the park to new entrants at 10am!  They say it may have been the busiest day in park history.


----------



## wwomant (Jan 27, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> It's funny that you posted that because I was wondering about that tonight.  I looked online and didn't see how a person can buy a ticket in advance.  Do you know how it's done?
> 
> I also realized that, if we stayed until the midnight fireworks would get done, it would still be about a two hour (?) drive back to Oxnard, if we decided to stay there.  Have you ever been there on a New Year's Eve day?  I would imagine it will be extremely crowded with long lines.  Other than the Disney parade, I'm not sure how much I would enjoy the day.



It is an extremely crowded day, usually Disneyland's busiest of the year.  Lines will be long.  I was there the morning of NYE 2009,  but didn't stay for the evening.  I have heard about it though from many friends who have.  If you go in knowing what to expect I think it can still be fun.  It just depends on your tolerance level for crowds.  If you stayed for the fireworks at midnight it would be very hard to get through the crowds, and then to your car in the parking lot anytime before 1 a.m.    

You can buy tickets on this page:
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/tickets/


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 30, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> Yes, that is the main question, should I use Avila, Oxnard or both?
> 
> Avila/Anaheim combo:
> PRO: Avila has great ocean view; far enough north that we could drive to Monterey, Hearst easily; if other family members join us in Anaheim we have a better chance of finding a unit for them at resort
> ...



We used to own at San Luis Bay Inn. It is much too far from LA/Pasadena. At that time of the year,there may not be much to do there. The weather can be pretty bad like it was this past year. If it was me, I would just stay in a hotel closer to the area to fill in the extra nights. You can get some good deals on hotels that time of the year.

We did the official Tournament of Roses 5 day tour in 2008 that included all the events, parade, Rose Bowl game, and accommodations at the Westin in downtown Pasadena. I was fabulous.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 30, 2011)

For about the fourth time now, I've put the Oxnard unit on hold because I can't make a decision.  Doing more research and talking with my family has helped.

I found out my husband and son have NO desire to go to Disneyland, even though they've never been there.  My older daughter really wanted to go until she heard it was one of the busiest days of the year.  I know I would still like to see the Disney parade but I don't want to go alone and really don't like huge crowds. I talked with my youngest daughter and she said she was fine with us not seeing her at Disney (especially since it could easily be a $400-$500 day).  It pains me a little to know that we will be in the area and could see it if we wanted to, but won't.  I'm sure I'll get over it, though.

The second realization I had was that I really do need to use at least one timeshare week towards this trip.  The next vacation we want to take is out to Utah to see a friend and no timeshare will be required. Since I have already paid for these TPs, it would be a shame not to use them.  It will be more driving but since it's really just a few gallons of gas (we'll have a rental car with unlimited miles) I can live with it.

I'm still not sure if we'll stay in Avila for the first leg of the trip.  If we don't, I could see us splitting the nights between Avila and Monterey. I may just hold on the the Avila week and see what else pops up on RCI late on.  

Below is the schedule that I've come up with so far.

Dec.
23 Friday – travel
24 Saturday – groceries, Hearst tour(s), watch seals
25 Sunday – Christmas – church, meal, beach, Madonna Inn
26 Monday – drive up PCH 1 to Big Sur, see Sequoias, Monterey
27 Tuesday – Solvang, Santa Barbara
28 Wednesday – drive to LA, Getty, drop DD off
29 Thursday –
30 Friday –  Band Fest
31 Saturday – DD at Disneyland
1 Sunday – New Year’s Day
2 Monday – Rose Parade, view floats
3 Tuesday – pick up DD, studio tour
4 Wednesday – Price is Right?
5 Thursday –
6 Friday – travel?
7 Saturday – travel?


Drive Times:
Avila to Monterey via PCH1 3:12, 146 miles
Avila to Monterey via Hwy101  2:32, 154 miles
Avila to Bakersfield via CA-46 2:46, 148 miles


----------



## wwomant (Jan 31, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> Drive Times:
> Avila to Monterey via PCH1 3:12, 146 miles
> Avila to Monterey via Hwy101  2:32, 154 miles
> Avila to Bakersfield via CA-46 2:46, 148 miles



Keep in mind these are best case scenario times during a popular holiday travel week when the highways can be busy.  Depending on weather and traffic, these times could be a lot longer.  

What's in Bakersfield?  

Are you talking about going to Pasadena from Avila? Pasadena is 200 miles from Avila Beach, and that will take a minimum of 3.5 hours.  If you hit some traffic, and you probably will, that could turn into a 5 hour drive.  One way.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 31, 2011)

I was considering a trip to Bakersfield because of the Buck Owens Crystal palace and just to drive through a very agricultural area of California.  I'm not sure if it's really in the plan or not, though.

The band is staying in Downey, so it would be from Avila to Downey.  I think I've all but decided that once we bring our DD down to meet the band we will not be driving back up to Avila.

I probably am assuming the weather will be as nice as it was two years ago when I was in the Avila area with my mother and sisters.  It was very comfortable, sunny during those days.


----------



## eal (Jan 31, 2011)

I am an owner at Channel Island Shores and I think that is your best bet for a place to stay for your unique purposes.  I would also just forget about your relatives - if they haven't gotten back to you by now you can just tell them the time has past and they are out of luck!

There is lots to do in the Oxnard area for kids and grown-ups.


----------



## wwomant (Jan 31, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> I probably am assuming the weather will be as nice as it was two years ago when I was in the Avila area with my mother and sisters.  It was very comfortable, sunny during those days.



Generally speaking, sunny is a good bet for So Cal.    But this time of year is iffy.  When we were there in 2009 Christmas week it was cold and rainy.  2010 there were some rainy days too.  Here's where you can get a good look at what the weather can be like.  
http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/KSBP/2010/12/31/MonthlyHistory.html#calendar

And when it rains, there's a lot of traffic in So Cal.

If you do want to do Disneyland, which I do highly recomend, after New Years it should really slow down. It should only be moderately busy towards the end of your trip, not insanely busy like it will be between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 31, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> I probably am assuming the weather will be as nice as it was two years ago when I was in the Avila area with my mother and sisters.  It was very comfortable, sunny during those days.



You cannot make this assumption. If you were here this past December, you would have a completely different opinion.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> I was considering a trip to Bakersfield because of the Buck Owens Crystal palace and just to drive through a very agricultural area of California.  I'm not sure if it's really in the plan or not, though.
> 
> The band is staying in Downey, so it would be from Avila to Downey.  I think I've all but decided that once we bring our DD down to meet the band we will not be driving back up to Avila.
> 
> I probably am assuming the weather will be as nice as it was two years ago when I was in the Avila area with my mother and sisters.  It was very comfortable, sunny during those days.



Buck Owens Crystal Palace - been there, done that, not worth the 148 mile trip in my view.

Also, as John justed pointed out, don't assume our weather is ALWAYS pleasant....Normally, yes, but not always.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 31, 2011)

I looked back and found the weather from last year's trip (I was wrong on the dates earlier) from Jan. 1- Jan.9, 2010.  Sunny and above average temps every day. No wonder I was a little confused on the weather warnings!

Jan. 1, 2010  
Actual: 63 | 39  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  62 | 40  
Precip: 0.03  
 2   
Actual: 70 | 46  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  62 | 41  
Precip: 0.10  

3   
Actual: 73 | 39  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  61 | 39  
Precip: 0.13  
 4   
Actual: 68 | 41  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  62 | 40  
Precip: 0.15  
 5   
Actual: 73 | 37  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  62 | 40  
Precip: 0.22  
 6   
Actual: 73 | 45  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  61 | 40  
Precip: 0.15  
 7   
Actual: 73 | 45  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  61 | 40  
Precip: 0.21  
 8   
Actual: 70 | 48  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  61 | 41  
Precip: 0.08  
 9   
Actual: 66 | 45  
Precip: 0.00  
Average:  62 | 41  
Precip: 0.18  

 If we don't go to Disneyland on the day DD is in the Disney parade I don't think we would go at all just because of the cost (it would be a $500 day just for admissions and a little food).  Given the cost of our LA trip already and that our same DD may be going to New York City in May as part of a jazz band competition, it would be hard to justify.  I don't think I mentioned it before, but my husband was out of work for half of last year and we're still catching up financially.  We're doing okay, and I don't want to miss the Rose Parade, but I do need to watch our dollars a bit.  I feel very fortunate that being able to stay in a timeshare will allow us to cook at home and keep expenses down.  I'm sure we will still have a seafood dinner somewhere and there's a few restaurants from Diners, Drive-ins and Dives TV show that we want to try.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 31, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> ...there's a few restaurants from Diners, Drive-ins and Dives TV show that we want to try.



Which ones?


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 31, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> I looked back and found the weather from last year's trip (I was wrong on the dates earlier) from Jan. 1- Jan.9, 2010.  Sunny and above average temps every day. No wonder I was a little confused on the weather warnings!
> 
> Jan. 1, 2010
> Actual: 63 | 39
> ...



That really doesn't mean anything. The weather is quite iffy here during the winter months. I have seen a high of 90 in January 2003 at our home here in Southern California and also highs in the 50's. We had a warm stretch here a couple weeks ago where it hit the 80's. Yesterday, the high was 57 with showers. 

The odds are that it will be sunny most days while you are here but you can't count on it. You just have to be prepared for whatever. I can probably guarantee that you won't get any snow as long as you stay below 4000'.


----------



## heathpack (Jan 31, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> I looked back and found the weather from last year's trip (I was wrong on the dates earlier) from Jan. 1- Jan.9, 2010.  Sunny and above average temps every day. No wonder I was a little confused on the weather warnings!
> 
> Jan. 1, 2010
> Actual: 63 | 39
> ...



When you check weather in So Cal be aware that there is a great spread in the local temps because of microclimates.  Pasadena is inland and tends to be warmer and sunnier.  The coast is typically colder and cloudier.  A twenty degree difference between our house (20 miles inland) and sailboat (near Venice Beach) is very common year-round.  The central coast (north of Santa Barbara) is also more prone to winter storms than is southern California.  There is no way I would plan on swimming that time of year- it might happen but it is not likely on the Central Coast.

There is lots of great stuff to do in that area, plus the elephant seals should be at the beach just south of Hearst Castle.  Quite a sight.  If you make it up to the Monterey pennisula, consider stopping by the monarch butterfly sanctuary in Pacific Grove-- another amazing wonder of nature.

H


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 31, 2011)

heathpack said:


> There is lots of great stuff to do in that area, plus the elephant seals should be at the beach just south of Hearst Castle.  Quite a sight...



I have never seen the elephant seals there but have seen them north of Santa Cruz at Año Nuevo State park. They are quite a sight to see. You can get right up close to them except during mating season when you have to take the guided tour. Año Nuevo State park is pretty famous for the elephant seals.

http://www.parks.ca.gov/?page_id=523


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 31, 2011)

Taken from the Triple D web site, this is the list of restaurants I have for our general travel area. We haven't narrowed the list down yet but even making it to one will have been fun.  

Mad Greek's Diner
72112 Baker Blvd 
Baker, CA 
Tel: (760) 733-4354

Baby Blues BBQ
444 Lincoln Blvd 
Venice, CA 90291 
Tel: (310) 396-7675 
Website: www.babybluesbarbq.com

Falafel's Drive-In
2301 Steven's Creek Blvd. 
San Jose, CA 95128 
Tel: (408) 294-7886 
Website: www.falafelsdrivein.com

Emma Jean's Holland Burger Cafe
17143 D Street on Rt. 66 
Victorville, CA 92394 
Tel: (760) 243-9938
Website: www.hollandburgercafe.com

Jay Bee's Bar-B-Que 
15911 S. Avalon Blvd. 
Gardena, CA 90247 
Tel: (310) 532-1064
Website: www.jaybeesbbq.com

Schooner or Later
241 N. Marina Dr.
Long Beach, CA 90803
Tel: (562) 430-3495
Website: www.schoonerorlater.com

Polka
4112 Verdugo Road
Los Angeles, CA 90065
(323) 255-7887
Website: www.polkacatering.com

Fab Hot Dogs
19417 1/2 Victory Blvd.
Reseda, CA 91335
(818) 344-4336

Mom's Tamales
3328 Pasadena Avenue
Los Angeles, CA 90031
Tel: (323) 226-9383
Website: www.momstamales.com

Nickel Diner
524 Sputh Main Street
Los Angeles, CA 90013
Tel: (213) 623-8301
Website: nickeldiner.com

Mambo's Cafe
1701 Victory Blvd
Glendale, CA 91201
Tel: (818) 545-8613
Website: www.mambosla.com/

Santa Cruz Diner
909 Ocean Street
Santa Cruz, CA 95060
Tel: (831) 426-7151
Website: www.santacruzdiner.com

The Oinkster
2005 Colorado Blvd
Eagle Rock, CA 90041 
Tel: (323) 255-6465
Website: www.oinkster.com

Aldo's Harbor Restaurant
616 Atlantic Avenue
Santa Cruz, CA 95062 
Tel: (831) 426-3736
Website: www.aldos-cruz.com

North End Caffe
3421 N Highland Ave
Manhattan Beach, CA 90266 
Tel : (310) 546-4782
Website: www.northendcaffe.net

Gloria's Cafe 
10227 Venice Boulevard
Los Angeles, CA 90034 
Tel: (310) 838-0963
Website: www.gloriascafela.com

Don Chow Tacos
West Los Angeles area 
Santa Monica and Beverly Hills
Website: www.donchowtacos.com

Paul's Coffee Shop
16947 Bushard Street
Fountain Valley, CA 92708 
Tel : (714) 965-3643

Mama Cozza's 
2170 West Ball Road 
Anaheim, CA 92804 
Tel: (714) 635-0063
Website: www.mamacozzas.com

Brat's Brothers
13456 1/2 Ventura Blvd
Sherman Oaks, CA
Tel (818) 986-4020


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 1, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> Taken from the Triple D web site, this is the list of restaurants I have for our general travel area. We haven't narrowed the list down yet but even making it to one will have been fun.
> 
> Mad Greek's Diner
> 72112 Baker Blvd
> ...



You need to have a look at a map. The first one on your list is 175 miles from Anaheim on the way to Las Vegas. Baker is a tiny place on I-15 in the middle of a barren desert. Victorville is also on I-15 on the way to Las Vegas though not as far as Baker. Santa Cruz and San Jose are not on your travel path.

When picking restaurants you need to take into account location. The Los Angeles Basin is very large and traffic can be a real problem. I can't see going to Fountain Valley just for a coffee shop.

I do recommend downtown Long Beach. It is very nice with a lot of good restaurants. My favorite in Long Beach is Famous Dave's BBQ.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 1, 2011)

northwoodsgal said:


> Taken from the Triple D web site, this is the list of restaurants I have for our general travel area. We haven't narrowed the list down yet but even making it to one will have been fun.
> 
> Mad Greek's Diner
> 72112 Baker Blvd
> ...



I have been to three on the list, 

Mad Greek (like John says way too far & in my opinion Yuck!).

JayBee's (in my neighborhood and also far from where you are and again in my opinion, you can find much better bbq)

Polka, (Better than the other two, but not as good as I had hoped, kind of in a dingy strip mall in Glendale area)

I have hoped to go to North End Cafe in Manhattan Beach, but haven't yet, but I did recommend it to a friend and he liked it.

Again, though, check your map, like John says, it's really spread out here and with traffic drving can sometimes just be downright painful!


----------

